# Advise for a Filipino CPA wanting to be reconised abroad



## lle

Hi. I just want to inquire what do I need to do if I want to be recognised as CPA abroad specifically in Australia. I'm a Filipino CPA and confused what will be the first step I need to take because I have read that you only have to submit an application for assessment and wait for the results but I do not know where to start. I hope you can help me by sharing your experiences. Thank you so much


----------



## yh31

Your country needs to have an MRA (Mutual Recognition Agreement) with Australia's CPA or CA body. You may or may not need to do additional modules before becoming CPA or CA Qualified in Australia.

You can do some research on the cpa australia website and find out if they have an mra with the phils. Or just call them up.


----------



## khatz_ciron

Hi,

CPA Philippines is not recognised in Australia. You need to be a member of CPA Australia. 

Depending on your school curriculum, you might be exempted from the foundation level. But in any event, there is no exemption on Professional level exam. Being a member of PICPA for a number of years MIGHT give credit to the practical experience requirements to be a CPA Australia. 

TIPS: You might want to look into CA studies which is more favored here in Australia.

Good Luck.


----------

